# New pet store does. various health issues. Should I treat?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My two new does both have mites, one has wet tail and the other is sneezing. They are only between 3 and 4 weeks old. I've treated them for mites and wet tail but I wasn't sure if I should treat for a respiratory infection too? Are they too young? And if it isn't a respiratory infection will antibiotics have an adverse effect on them? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wet tail drops can actually worsen the condition. I would recommend that you stop giving them the wet tail drops and start giving them Tetracycline. You can find it at your local pet store, it is a medication for fish that has worked in defeating respiratory infections as well as diarrhea.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The usual antibiotic vets give for small pets is baytril, it's a pretty safe one, I've used it on pregnant and nursing does with no ill effect.

All though as you have only just got them I'd go back to the shop and demanded either a refund or the treatment costs. You said the shop knew they had mites in the other post so they have broken there licence condition by selling a sick animal, an animal should appear healthy when sold and having parasites is not healthy, so if they had mites and the shop knew they knowenly sold a sick animal. I'd also let them know that if they refuse a refund or treatment costs. If they still refuse or even if the give you one you may want to report them to your local council as they have broken 2 conditions that you know of so who knows how many more they are breaking.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

silverdawn92 said:


> ...start giving them Tetracycline. You can find it at your local pet store, it is a medication for fish that has worked in defeating respiratory infections as well as diarrhea.


What's the treatment with tetracycline? How is it administered/dosed? 
(Sorry to stray off topic)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

tetracycline does have adverse side effects on mice. It is one of those drugs that are no longer prescribed even to humans to its adverse effects so that should give some indication as to avoid at all costs giving to your mice. Baytril has been proven to be effective and failing that seek veterinary advice


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Woah glad I couldn't find them the other day then..I was actually giving them half a capsule of immodium in water. It worked before snd it worked this time too.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I am going to have to give the girls antibiotics..they sound so squeaky today. I put them on just newspaper a couple of days ago to see if it could be an allergy but they sound even worse..so you think it would be ok to treat a pregnant/nursing doe who is only about 9 weeks old?


----------

